# Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!



## Anglerboard-Team (10. November 2009)

werbung​www.tackle-import.com​

Hallo liebe Anglerboard-Mitglieder,
wie viele von euch bereits wissen verkaufen wir von www.tackle-import.com die Highend-Ruten der japanischen Marke Xzoga.
Die Ruten sind von sehr hoher Qualität und für den ambitionierten Spinfischer konzipiert.

Nachdem wir bislang wirklich nur positive Feedbacks zu den Ruten erhalten haben, möchten wir nun gerne einmal einige dieser Ruten auf Herz und Nieren testen lassen. Das geht natürlich nirgends besser als hier im Board. 

Deshalb haben wir bereits ein Paket mit 4 verschiedenen Ruten ans Anglerboard geschickt. 

*Infos zur Bewerbung:*
Um euch zu bewerben schickt ihr bitte eine E-Mail an Franz.
In die E-Mail schreibt ihr: Namen + Adresse und ein kurzes Anschreiben wo und wie ihr die Ruten testen würdet.

Bewerben könnt ihr euch bis Freitag den *13. November*!   

*Infos zum Test:*
Die Ruten werden dann in der KW 47 verschickt.
Die 4 Tester haben dann bis zum 27.12.09 Zeit einen ausführlichen Testbericht inkl. Fotos ans Anglerboard zu schicken. 
Die Ruten können die Tester im Anschluss selbstverständlich behalten! 

Hier noch ein paar Infos zu den Ruten. 
Es stehen je 2 Modelle folgender Serien zur Verfügung:

Mastery 






Die Xzoga Mastery Serie besteht aus exzellenten Spinnruten, selbstverständlich mit Fuji Japan Komponenten ausgestattet! Xzoga typisch, sind auch diese Ruten perfekt verarbeitet, der Blank besteht zu 99% aus Graphit und hat eine Schnelligkeit und Kraft die man sich bisher nur gewünscht hat und bestenfalls bei erheblich teureren Ruten finden konnte. Mit dieser Rutenserie bietet Xzoga dem Spinnfischer die Wahl zwischen der leichten Vertikalrute über die Wallerspinnrute bis hin zur Königslachsrute. Weitere Austattungsmerkmale sind der Presskorkgriff bei den M und MH Modellen sowie deren Balancer zur optimalen Abstimmung von Rute und Rolle sowie der Korktapegriff bei den H Modellen.


Japanstyle 




Die Xzoga Japanstyle Serie ist die leicht abgespeckte Variante der Mastery Serie. Hier wurden die Fuji Ringe durch sehr hochwertige Korea SIC Ringe getauscht, der Rollenhalter stammt weiterhin von Fuji. Die Balancer ermöglichen auch hier die perfekte Abstimmung von Rute und Rolle für noch genauere und weitere Würfe. Aufbau und Style dieser Serie liegen voll im Trend für Spinnruten!

Viele Glück und Petri Heil
Euer
Kai Häffner
www.tackle-import.com


----------



## Franz_16 (11. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Hallo Leute,
weil in den Bewerbungen auch immer wieder mal gefragt wird um welche Ruten es sich genau handelt: 

1. MA-S 75mh2 | Länge 2,25m | WG max. 40g 
2. MA-S 66H2 (neu) | Länge 1,98m | WG ca. 60 - 70g (von mir geschätzt  )
3. JA- S 83m | Länge 2,50m | WG max. 40g
4. JA-S 100mh2 (neu) | Länge 3,05m | WG max. 150g


----------



## dido_43 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Ich wusste garnicht, dass Malaysia zu Japan gehört. ;+ Wurde  vielleicht gerade eingemeindet. Soviel zur japanischen Marke XZOGA!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*



dido_43 schrieb:


> Ich wusste garnicht, dass Malaysia zu Japan gehört. ;+ Wurde  vielleicht gerade eingemeindet. Soviel zur japanischen Marke XZOGA!



Ja, hast natürlich Recht. War mein Fehler! 

Korrekt müsste es nicht: 


> der japanischen Marke Xzoga.



sondern
der Marke Xzoga Japan heissen


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Hallo Leute,
die Tester wurden ausgesucht und per Mail benachrichtigt. Die Ruten sind bereits unterwegs. 

Die Tester sind:
Maximilian H.
Florian S.
Peter O.
Patrick L. 

Es sind insgesamt 62 Bewerbungen eingegangen.


----------



## Khaane (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Na, dann wünscht man den Testern doch viel "Spaß"  mit den Ruten.

Werden die Testergebnisse hier im Thread veröffentlicht?


----------



## Klaus S. (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Hmmm... ich bin nicht dabei aber hoffe das es die Richtigen getroffen hat und diese hier auch ihre Testergebnisse posten.


----------



## Franz_16 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*



> Werden die Testergebnisse hier im Thread veröffentlicht?



Die Berichte werden in der Anglerpraxis veröffentlicht. 
Je nach Länge der einzelnen Berichte, stell ich sie entweder auch direkt hier ein - oder halt den Link zum jeweiligen Artikel in der Anglerpraxis


----------



## der kleine Muck (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Och schade, aber viel Spass den Gewinnern! |wavey:


----------



## jerkfreak (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Bin leider auch nicht dabei, aber dafür hat der Max eine gekriegt. Den Stecken werden wir uns aber mal ganz gründlich zur Brust nehmen, gelle...! 

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Flitsche so schlägt...!?


----------



## Friedfischschreck (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

@Jerkfreak:
Ich weis zwar nicht was die Rute so alles kann, aber das werden wir mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich schnell herrausfinden. Die Rute wird auf jeden Fall nicht geschont. Getreu dem Motto: "Friss oder Stirb!" :g


----------



## Pike-Piekser (16. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Sind die Ruten auf Basis der Taka-G Blanks aufgebaut?

Ich habe alle Blanks (Taka-G) von 4-15kg zu Hause gehabt und nicht wenige davon aufgebaut. 
Auch wenn die dünnen Blanks verlockend sind, sind sie m.M. nach nicht das Wahre. Ich hatte nicht einen dabei der gerade war, manche sahen aus wie ein "S". Zudem ist die Aktion der Ruten nicht zufriedenstellend. Mich stört vor allen Dingen, dass die Blanks kein Leben inne haben. Will heißen sie reagieren, aggiren aber nicht. Vergleiche ich den 8kg mit der Firejerk so ist diese doch wesentlich lebendiger und haucht dem Köder noch mal einen extra Kick Leben ein. So sind die Köder auch auf Distanz gut und vor allem kontrolliert zu führen. Mit dem 8kg ging das wesentlich schlechter. Das Drillverhalten hat mich nicht sonderlich angetan, war aber Ok. Bei der Firejerk ist es schöner bzw. harmonischer und entspannter. Die subjektiven Eindrücke sind etwas schwer darzustellen, vergleichen kann man es mit einer Hose, die von Beginn an sitzt und in der man sich wohlfühlt, bei dem Xzoga wäre es dann zugunsten des Styles ein Kompromis.
Um eine vernünftige Aktion eine Blanks zu erhalten muss er sich unter Belastung oval verformen. Bei den Xzogas geht das durch die hohe Wandstärke nicht oder dann erst im Übergang vom 2. zum 3. Drittel. Das erzeugt ein unharmonisches Verhalten der Rute. Will heißen die Spitze blebt steif und der Blank kommt dann später und wirkt dabei nicht gut kontrollierbar. Nach Schulnoten sind sie für mich einen 3-4.
Bin gespannt, wie die Fertigruten sich machen und wie kritisch die Auswertungen sind.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Hurra heute kam ein Paket mit einer XZoga Modell JA-S 83m2 line-wt 8-20 lb # Pe 1.0
Hab natürlich gleich mal zwei Rollen zum Probieren drangeschraubt, eine Daiwa Tournament EX 800 und eine Daiwa SSII 3000, die ist es dann geworden mit 10lb roter PowerPro besüult. Am Freitag gehts los damit: Spinn- und Gufiangeln am See. Freu mich wie ein Schneekönig, dass ich die Rute testen darf.


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hurra heute kam ein Paket mit einer XZoga Modell JA-S 83m2 line-wt 8-20 lb # Pe 1.0
> Hab natürlich gleich mal zwei Rollen zum Probieren drangeschraubt, eine Daiwa Tournament EX 800 und eine Daiwa SSII 3000, die ist es dann geworden mit 10lb roter PowerPro besüult. Am Freitag gehts los damit: Spinn- und Gufiangeln am See. Freu mich wie ein Schneekönig, dass ich die Rute testen darf.


 
Petri Heil damit


----------



## Seele (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Ich hab sie heut gleich mal Probe gefischt. Bisschen spinnen vom Boot aus. Leider kein Kontakt, aber ich glaub es wird interessant die zu fischen. Mal morgen mit schweren Ködern raus gehen.


----------



## Ossipeter (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Welche hast du bekommen?


----------



## Seele (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Wer ich???? Ich hab die Japan Style mh2 (glaub so heißt sie oder????)


----------



## Franz_16 (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*



seele schrieb:


> Wer ich???? Ich hab die Japan Style mh2 (glaub so heißt sie oder????)



Diese ist es  

JA-S 100mh2 (neu) | Länge 3,05m | WG max. 150g


----------



## KVP (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

@Seele
hoffentlich weisst Du wenigstens,das dieses Teil zum ANGELN ist.
Gruß und Petri Heil


----------



## Seele (18. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Ja das weiß ich sehr wohl. Leck mich fett gibts hier blöde Beiträge. Nur weil man mal die genaue Bezeichnung einer neuen Rute nicht im Kopf hat. Wahnsinn. 
Übrigends steht auf der Rute max 120gr Wurfgewicht. Siehst das weiß ich sogar auswendig Herr KVP


----------



## Nick_A (19. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Hurra heute kam ein Paket mit einer XZoga Modell JA-S 83m2 line-wt 8-20 lb # Pe 1.0
> Hab natürlich gleich mal zwei Rollen zum Probieren drangeschraubt, eine Daiwa Tournament EX 800 und eine Daiwa SSII 3000, die ist es dann geworden mit 10lb roter PowerPro besüult. Am Freitag gehts los damit: Spinn- und Gufiangeln am See. Freu mich wie ein Schneekönig, dass ich die Rute testen darf.



Glückwunsch, Peter ! #6

Hoffe, dass Du damit ein paar Fischlein erfolgreich ärgern und einen ausgiebigen Testbericht schreiben kannst ! :m

Grüße aus dem Schwabenlande und bis demnächst (Bärlin is calling :q) #h
Robert


----------



## Ossipeter (19. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Hi Robert,
danke für die guten Wünsche|wavey: Bärlin - hoffe ich dass wir uns sehen. :vik:


----------



## Friedfischschreck (21. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Moin, komme grade zurück von meinem ersten Xzoga Rutentest. 

Ich habe zum Testen das MA-S 66H2 Modell bekommen. Leider lag Franz mit seiner Wurfgewichtseinschätzung etwas daneben (nichts gegen dich Franz ) die 60-70 Gramm liesen sich echt nicht werfen, bzw kontrolliert fischen.

Bei einem 16er Kopyto mit Kopf schwächelte die Rute schon beim Wurf. Sie fing an den Köder unkontrollierbar zu beschleunigen. Sehr eigenwilliger Stecken #d

Was die Xzoga bei der Wurfperformance an Pluspunkten verliert, macht sie beim Ködergefühlt wieder wett. Wirklich sehr gute Übertragung der Köderaktion auf den Blank. Da ist man wirklich hautnah bei der Sache. Auch der Korktapegriff ist deutlich besser als ich gedacht hatte. Durch die fehlende isollierende Wirkung des normalen Korkgriffes, ist eine Bißübertragung auch ohne "Finger am Blank" sehr gut möglich. Hat mich wirklich positiv überrascht. Großes Lob an die Jungs von Xzoga. Dieses Konzept hat Zukunft!

Wie es weiter geht mit mir und meiner Xzoga lest ihr in der nächsten Folge :q bzw im "großen" Bericht. 

The show must go on...


----------



## dido_43 (22. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Bist Du Dir sicher, was die Rutenbezeichnung betrifft. Finde diese nicht auf der XZOGA Seite. #d  http://www.xzoga.com/taka-mas.php Neues Modell? Was steht denn für ein Wurfgewicht auf Deiner Rute?


----------



## Friedfischschreck (22. November 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

@dido_43: Tja, dass ist ja gerade das Lustige. Die Rute ist ein neues Modell. Es steht kein Wurfgewicht drauf ;-)


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

So - die Tester war fleißig und haben Ihre Testberichte geschickt. Ich werde sie hier nun nach und nach einstellen.

Testbericht von Ossipeter:



> *XZoga Spinnrute Modell JA-S 83m2* line-wt 8-20 lb # Pe 1.0
> 2-teilige Spinnrute 10-40 gr Wurfgewicht
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Morgen darf sie ihr Können nochmal vom Boot aus, auf Zander und Co. zeigen!
Werde berichten!


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Der nächste Testbericht von "Friedfischschreck":



> Xzoga Rutentest (MA-S 66H2):
> „Ist sie zu stark, bist du zu schwach ;-)“
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

So, hier der nächste Testbericht von Boardie seele 



> *Gerätetest: JA-S 100mh2 | Länge 3,05m | WG max. 150g​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Seele (1. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Fangfoto wurde nachgereicht 
Also kleiner Nachtrag zum Drill: Federt schön die Fluchten ab und man kann den Fisch sehr gut "dirigieren".
Denke beim Köhlerfischen wäre die Rute ne echte Granate wo Hammer Spaß bringen würde. Muss ich nächstes mal in Norwegen gleich testen.


----------



## Friedfischschreck (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

@ Seele: Könntest du bitte mal erläutern inwiefern du die Rute "haptisch" überzeugend fandest? |uhoh:


----------



## Seele (2. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Sie liegt gut ind er Hand. Sowohl die Länge des Handteils als auch die Dicke habend mich überzeugt.


----------



## Anglerboard-Team (8. März 2010)

*AW: Gerätetest: Xzoga Spinnruten – Tester gesucht!*

Anbei der nächste Testbericht von Patrick L. (basspsycho)


> Test Xzoga Spinnrute Mastery MA-S75MH2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

